# 3 mile bridge license



## roseycrow (Mar 22, 2008)

Do my friends need a license to fish 3 mile bridge?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

You need a shore license to fish from shore or pier. Saltwater fisherman license from a boat or kayak.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

From what I've been told it's free.


----------



## roseycrow (Mar 22, 2008)

I thought the 3 mile bridge charged, and it is my understanding that any place that charges does not require you to have a shore license. I may be wrong as maybe they just charge for cars and not to fish.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

long as you pay to fish it your covered


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes, shore license is free!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Not free for non residents. You pay to get on and you are covered. Thats the way I understand it and when I have family i town I take them there or the pier if they dont want to spring for a Lic.


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

this weekend only governor made today friday free freshwater fishing in florida for all u.s. citizens and the same for tomorrow saltwater regardless of whether or not you are on shore or on a boat. FREE FISHING FOR ALL ANYWHERE IN FLORIDA.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

roseycrow said:


> Do my friends need a license to fish 3 mile bridge?


You do not need a license to fish 3mb pier but you do have to pay to fish it. The cost is $5.00 for the vehicle and driver, $2.00 for each additional person. If you walk on its $2.00 per person. There is a box there to put the payment in. When you put the money in the envelope you tear off the tab and put it on your dash. Envelope with cash goes in drop box. Hope this helps.

Cycles By Breeze
Motorcycle and ATV Service
850-438-0401


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Talking about a few different things here guys....the pensacola bay fishing bridge charges a fee to fish off of it. You do not need a fishing license since the county buys a pier license each year to cover the people on it.

Yes there are shore licenses available free of charge to residents, but you still have to pay to fish on the pier. Non residents do need a license to fish...but that doesn't matter on the pier since its covered by the county


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

you may not need a licence to fish the bridge or pier or whatever it is, but i recommend taking a lawyer with ya.good grief


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

nextstep said:


> you may not need a licence to fish the bridge or pier or whatever it is, but i recommend taking a lawyer with ya.good grief


Why would you need a lawyer? I must have missed something.

Cycles By Breeze
Motorcycle and ATV Service
850-438-0401


----------

